# How would I know if I have a Vizsla/lab mix?



## ardentlysurreal (Jun 15, 2011)

All the paperwork for my rescued dog says "Vizsla mix" and the vet says maybe a Vizsla/lab mix, but how will I know for sure? What behaviors would be associated with lab and not vizsla? Everything I read says these breeds are very closely related and it's almost not worth it to know the differences.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

If it is VERY important to you to know exactly what mix you have, I sugest getting the DNA testing kit. However, if you are merely curious I wouldn't bother with it. Labs and Vs are very similar in many ways--energetic, fun loving, motivated to please etc. Labs are "harder" dogs, they can take sterner corrections without shutting down. 

Of course this is a very broad generalization of the 2 breeds and does not apply to all dogs.

Enjoy your new family member and kuddos for adopting!!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Labs forget and go on to the next thing. Vs don't. Labs have 2 some say 3 coats and can handle the cold much better then a V. Labs can lay around for days without chewing up the house. Vs will shread anything in sight if they don't get to run and burn off the energy.  Labs have patience and Vs usually have much less.


----------

